# Table saw restore



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Old electric box




New electric box





Tilt angle mechanism quality.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job. How big is that motor? It looks big.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

5,5 Kw 7,38 hp


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful job.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks amazing.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice restoration! I have a habit of starting something like that and taking a long break. Then, I can't remember where parts go. Thank goodness for digital cameras!


----------

